# Terminada la primera parte (VIDEO)



## jetcar (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola gente del foro.
Pues al final he terminado el secuencial de luces que estaba montando.
Dispone de 5 efectos distintos y 8 canales.
No he utilizado Pic por dos razones.
Una que no tengo programador ni idea de programar.
Dos ,no me quiero complicar más.
Después de daros la paliza con preguntas sobre CMOS he querido enseñároslo.
Van un montón de horas invertidas en él pero la electrónica es my hobby por lo tanto no se pueden considerar perdidas.
Unas fotos del secuencial:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/foto0065i.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/foto0068pc.jpg/

Una vez probado se me dió por construir una placa con triacs para disparar cargas de 230 V con éste secuencial.
Para ello y sabiendo que tendría que refrigerar los triacs usé una caja de una fuente de pc que tenía un buen ventilador.
Cada triac soporta una carga de 16 A sobre 230 V y lo he probado con cargas resistivas de 12 A cada una.

Las fotos:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/foto0197a.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/foto0199vr.jpg/

Mientras realizaba la placa de triacs ya se me empezó a ocurrir realizar otro secuencial distinto al primero pero quería aprovechar la misma placa de triacs así que se me ocurrió dotar de un biestable a ésta misma para que conmutase entre las dos entradas disponibles, es decir, 1 minuto una entrada, otro minuto la otra entrada. Le puse un interruptor para seleccionar la entrada activa, La 1 sola o la 1 más la 2.

Ya terminado le coloqué unas bombillas E27 de 60 W en el suelo y lo grabé con el móvil.
En el video no se vé el secuencial pero sí la placa de triacs.

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.

El video:


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 20, 2011)

Muy buenos los efectos ojala y pases el diseño saludos


----------



## jetcar (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola Somacruz. Gracias.
Por supuesto que te paso el esquema pero se me hace demasiado grande para el Livewire.
Mejor lo hago por partes y lo posteo aquí a ratitos.
Saludos.


----------



## tutu (Jul 24, 2011)

holaa... que tal?? 

se podria saber que integrados usaste o ver el circuito??

gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola.

Busca en Yutube:
CMOS 4017 Vol.1
CMOS 4017 Vol.2
CMOS 4017 Vol.3
CMOS 4017 Vol.4 final

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jetcar (Jul 25, 2011)

holaa... que tal?? 

se podria saber que integrados usaste o ver el circuito??

gracias

Hola. Aún no he tenido tiempo de subir los esquemas, lo siento.

Los integrados son:
NE 555 y 4017 para los cambios de efectos.
NE 555 y 4017 para el primer efecto.
NE 555, 4015 y 4029 para los cuatro restantes.

En nada subo el primer esquema.

Saludos.

Hola de nuevo.
Ahí va el primer esquema. Es el de los cuatro efectos.
Para seleccionarlos basta con unir el pin del 4015 marcado como DATA en el esquema con cualquiera de las cuatro salidas del 4029 mediante un conmutador de 4 posiciones.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/813/capturazk.jpg/

En breve subo los otros esquemas.
Saludos.


----------

